# Careful guys



## montegue0123 (Sep 1, 2007)

I was recently aproached in a parking lot off what I think is main out at nimisila by a young man asking if i wanted to have a good time  I said to the guy no but didnt get what he ment till I got back to my van. What are portage lakes coming too when you have a bunch of nancy boys runnin around. He was a chubbier kid with thinning hair and goattee around 510 511 just to give you all a heads up


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

WOW! I'd have shown him a good time with a treble hook and a few sinkers! Being gay is one thing "not that there's anything wrong with that". But approaching a complete stranger takes some guts!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

you got a pretty smile on ya boy,,,,,, squeeeeel like a pig. WEEEE WEEEE.
sorry, but i just had a thought if he walked up to the wrong red neck bass fisherman and used him for bait.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

who is to say that the kid wasnt gay and thought to see if u was and then him and his buddys would of beat the crap out of you. just a thought


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Its crap like that sh*t why i always carry a nice size blade on me, mosquito westbranch, e.72 or even good old portage. i never fish without her. you never know what your going to run into at night.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

They busted a bunch of them 2 yrs back, who knows, maybe it's a sting....sort of like when they put plain clothes female cops(in *hoochie mama* clothes!!) out there?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

lmao..........


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

they do those STINGS every year to catch the weeny puffers at nimi, along with most other state parks and metro parks.


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

ya look at Sen. Craig


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

steelheadBob said:


> you got a pretty smile on ya boy,,,,,, squeeeeel like a pig. WEEEE WEEEE.
> sorry, but i just had a thought if he walked up to the wrong red neck bass fisherman and used him for bait.


You aint crappin Steel, down here me and the boys might have strung him up.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks as though they are back but moved to the Main St. side of the lake.
If you are ever approached and propositioned get their license plate numbers. Report them to the Summit County sheriff. They keep track of the plates and look for them when they patrol out there.
If they solicitate you, you can press charges.
Freyedknot, you crack me up.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

local news channels report that the same garbage is going on at mosquito in the state park. a bunch have been busted in the act.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i can only hope one of them trys to pull that crap on me when i am duck hunting at mosquito

*click*


----------



## NorthernComfort (Jun 3, 2007)

That is the last thing I expected to read when I opened this thread up!

How bizarre. 

I've never been to Nimi before and have never heard of this sort of thing being a problem outside certain big city 'hoods.

And you guys say this has been an ongoing thing, with police actually doing stings? 

WTF


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

The church my wife goes to,thier used to be preacher got busted in one of their stings a couple of years ago here in s w ohio!!!happens everywhere


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Being gay is one thing "not that there's anything wrong with that".


yes,there is definitely something wrong with that.


----------



## NorthernComfort (Jun 3, 2007)

Maybe the title of the thread should be:

*Careful; gays*


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

fishingful said:


> i can only hope one of them trys to pull that crap on me when i am duck hunting at mosquito
> 
> *click*


i would pay money to that one....... excuse me sir but r u looking for some..... blam-blam-blam-blam-blam:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] blam-blam-blam got ot save the other two for the ducks!$ !$


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have never seen this as long as I have been going to Nimi, but hear about it every year. Maybe I haven't seen it because they relize the bulge in my pants is a S&W .45!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I used to take my boys to Nimi alot ,several yrs back. My son who was like 15 at the time, like to wander and was subsequently "solicited" . As he called for me across the street (by culvert), the perp(maybe I should have said perv) saw me(maybe the tattoos, or size or just the fact that he's a sissy) get up and made a lg fishtail out of the parking lot. Couldn't chase due to all the fishing gear laid out. Never did see that vehicle again!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> i would pay money to that one....... excuse me sir but r u looking for some..... blam-blam-blam-blam-blam:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] blam-blam-blam got ot save the other two for the ducks!$ !$


that steel shot stings 

and its blam [email protected] blam [email protected] [email protected] reload got to be legal dont want to get a ticket for not having the gun pluged


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

misfit said:


> yes,there is definitely something wrong with that.


 lol, I know, it's a line from Seinfeld "Not that there's anything wrong with that"


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

NorthernComfort said:


> Maybe the title of the thread should be:
> 
> *Careful; gays*



ROFL, Funny! he should change the title that would be so funny to see!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i did have that happen to me while duck hunting!!!! a guy followed me in his caddy from detroit rd to the edgewater ramps at 4 am . i pulled out the benelli and just stood there and he just turned around and left.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

had the same thing at edge water car with no lights and tinted windows came creaping through the lot 5 guys with shotguns pored out of the truck and they took off 

figured they were looking for an ez target


beep beep..........wrong truck!!!!!!!!


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

lol that is good stuff if they come up to me they will have a 6 foot graphite rod to the head


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

I just can't believe this happens? I am kind of leery when I'm in the Rocky River Metroparks and I pull off to use a bathroom.. If it does ever happen to me I always have my camera so I'll snap some shots of the fruit loop and send it to the proper authorities and even post it here...


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

Right before I moved down here I was told about a rest area near Stratton called Lollipop Park where this became a common occurance. I guess the Sheriff got wind of it and a few years ago put a stop to it.
I was a little upset as I had just got my Colt AR15.

[email protected]


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

Agent47 said:


> Right before I moved down here I was told about a rest area near Stratton called Lollipop Park where this became a common occurance. I guess the Sheriff got wind of it and a few years ago put a stop to it.
> I was a little upset as I had just got my Colt AR15.
> 
> [email protected]


You know I heard that one of the reasons they closed down a lot of the rest areas was because of that problem, that and vandilism.


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

Great post to get a good laugh!! Even though this is an issue--some of your guys posts are to funny! Thanks for the remarks....


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

thats crazy!!!

I ran into that same kid tonight. I thought he just wanted to go fishn' so I figured what the heck!

That dude knew his stuff. He showed me a spot on Nimi and we caught 5lbr after 5lbr for about 1 hour.

Amazing knowledge the kid had- shoulda took him up on it...maybe next time 

nip


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

smallie75 said:


> Great post to get a good laugh!! Even though this is an issue--some of your guys posts are to funny! Thanks for the remarks....


My Avitar says it all, I have NO USE AT ALL for child predators or sick minded individuals... thank god im not on dateline's to catch a predator or CNN's what makes a molestor...Ide be in prison


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

Nipididdee said:


> thats crazy!!!
> 
> I ran into that same kid tonight. I thought he just wanted to go fishn' so I figured what the heck!
> 
> ...


ROFL!!!!!..........


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

I am quite the homophobe and have just recently accepted them "although very skeptical" and dont care to be around any of them as I feel very uncomfortable. That being said my tolerance is very low for such a thing and if this were to happen, I hope it would not be an undercover cop because it would be a bad scene. That would be one messed up dude. These guys need to be careful as now we are ready for them and we can push them out of our fishing holes in a hurry. I am glad this post came up as if someone asked me if I wanted to have a good time, my first thought was that they wanted to sell you drugs or something. I didnt catch on for a while. Even if this were the case he better be able to run faster than a 4.4 sec. 40 yd dash.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

montegue0123 said:


> I was recently aproached in a parking lot off what I think is main out at nimisila by a young man asking if i wanted to have a good time  I said to the guy no but didnt get what he ment till I got back to my van. What are portage lakes coming too when you have a bunch of nancy boys runnin around. He was a chubbier kid with thinning hair and goattee around 510 511 just to give you all a heads up


The same type of problem has gotten many of our road-side-rest areas closed here in South Eastern Ohio. And every now and then you'll see a sting on the news about the Columbus police busting men having sex outdoors at some of the Columbus area metro parks. Can you imagine having some outdoor activity with your family and tripping over a group fudge-packing each other?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for posting the warnings on the unwanted activity out there. But... It's an issue that needs addressed by the authorities. If it happens to you, call the authorities.

PORTAGE LAKES STATE PARK: 330-644-2220

SUMMIT COUNTY SHERIFF: 330-379-2181

Also, I'm not defending their actions in any way, but please tone it down with the name-calling. Their behavior is reprehensible and disgusting, but the gutter discussions bring this place down too.

The authorities will make a report on any calls and if there are enough, more undercover stings will follow. And remember, don't take the law into your own hands as you may face potential charges as well. 

Get detailed descriptions of individuals and vehicles, license numbers if possible. 

It's a shame a great area like that gets ruined by a few sick individulals.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Well said Carl. I think most of us on here havnt had a chance to settle down when we post our responses including myself.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I actually did a story a few years back on stings out there with the sheriff's dept... Busted quite a few and they sure weren't happy to see me taking their pictures... Serves them right, though.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

misfit said:


> yes,there is definitely something wrong with that.


i totally agree, i get so sick of hearing people say crap like that. oh, he's gay, well that's ok...no it isn't OK!!

 stay away from me, period. im not ok with that sort of behavior...


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

marshal45 said:


> I am quite the homophobe and have just recently accepted them "although very skeptical" and dont care to be around any of them as I feel very uncomfortable. That being said my tolerance is very low for such a thing and if this were to happen, I hope it would not be an undercover cop because it would be a bad scene. That would be one messed up dude. These guys need to be careful as now we are ready for them and we can push them out of our fishing holes in a hurry. I am glad this post came up as if someone asked me if I wanted to have a good time, my first thought was that they wanted to sell you drugs or something. I didnt catch on for a while. Even if this were the case he better be able to run faster than a 4.4 sec. 40 yd dash.



we are homophobes are they heterophobes???seriously!!! I am so sick of this "accept everyone and everything" philosophy. They better never ask me to have a good time.

When I went to OSU back in the 80's there was a problem like this in many of the restrooms. One of the tricks was to go into a stall next to someone and the perpetrator would stick his @#$%^ through a hole in the stalls, well a guy who didnt like what was going on took matters into his own hands and when they stuck it through he proceeded to put one of those jumper cable clamps where it shouldnt be. Stopped most of that in a hurry.


----------



## monte433 (May 24, 2007)

Becarefull is right When I was working at my old job I used to take my lunch hour at the parking lot by the campground, I had a guy that kept coming by 3 or 4 times while I was there this went on for 2 or 3 days until one day he came up to my van and asked me if I wanted to party I said no thank you and went back to my lunch but this joker wouldn't take no for an answer, I told him to take a hike but he still wouldn't go away so I then told him in no uncertain terms that if he didn't go away he would not be able to walk back to his car, and thats when the stuff hit the fan cops were everywhere had me out of the van wanting to charge me with all sorts of stuff that I never did, to make a long story short after they searched the van they let me go and told me they thought I was gay because I kept returning to a known gay hangout (state park) so if you frequent a state park you are gay LOL. 
I can't blame them they have a tough job and were having a very big problem at that time.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

this is a comical thread. 

I hope i never run into any of those creepy people.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes, maybe in some respects...................but absolutely..*reprehensible*!!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Yeah and call it "Perv Park" 

Sorry couldn't resist Had a run in with 3 of these happy fellas at Alum one day and I ended up pullin the Arkansas Toothpick and threatening to start carving meat before they would leave. Always wondered what would've happened had I been a young boy goin fishing or for that matter an unarmed adult.


----------



## deadhead (Apr 10, 2004)

they did in akron ,mason park. otherwise known as queers park.


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

Agent47 said:


> My Avitar says it all, I have NO USE AT ALL for child predators or sick minded individuals... thank god im not on dateline's to catch a predator or CNN's what makes a molestor...Ide be in prison


Can someone in this forum thats a moderator or webmaster explain why this shows me highlighting Smallies post.. I DID NOT QUOTE HIM.....


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

deadhead said:


> they did in akron ,mason park. otherwise known as queers park.


Wrong park....... the park they call queers park is closer to downtown on Market Street. The "real" name escapes me but it's just before the Y-Bridge.

Mason Park is known more for drugs


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I wonder why I've never seen this stuff before. I fish Edgewater all the time at night during the shore bite. Maybe I need to flash my lights a couple times and see what happens


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

maybe flash your lights and let the night crawler out u never know what might happen


----------



## amorican (Oct 18, 2006)

NUM1FIRE said:


> maybe flash your lights and let the night crawler out u never know what might happen


would a wax worm be okay?


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Back in the late 80's I worked second shift and would fish over at Nimisila on occasion. Around lunch time the parking lots would be crawling with these yoyo's sitting in their cars with newspapers or magazines pretending to read but they were always peering over the top trying to make eye contact with someone. Then after I went back on day shift I was wading the east bank one night and fishing after dark. When I walked back out of the lake to my truck there was a game warden and a sheriff there waiting to talk to me. Seeing me in waders and carrying fishing gear, they figured out I wasn't trolling for mammals so they warned me. Told me that the parking lots were unsafe after dark because of the twinks out trying to get lucky. I stayed away from Nimi for a long time after that.


----------



## Irishjim (Apr 22, 2005)

Paddle Faster, I Hear Banjo Music!!!


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

Do you Dixie Chicken...I wonder if that was him????


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

mushroomman said:


> Yeah and call it "Perv Park"
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist Had a run in with 3 of these happy fellas at Alum one day and I ended up pullin the Arkansas Toothpick and threatening to start carving meat before they would leave. Always wondered what would've happened had I been a young boy goin fishing or for that matter an unarmed adult.


Three guys? Is this a weird version of a fishing tale? Seems strange that there would be 3 of these freaks in one spot, let alone teamed up.


----------

